# Iphone 5 using waaaaay too much data



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Anybody have issues with the iPhone 5 using data for no apparent reason. My daughters phone is randomly using too much data. However I am taking this with a grain of salt, because she is a 19 year old, there is a degree of skepticism when she tells me it's not her fault.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm betting on your version...:thumbsup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Are all the notification off on her apps and e-mail .


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Anybody have issues with the iPhone 5 using data for no apparent reason. My daughters phone is randomly using too much data. However I am taking this with a grain of salt, because she is a 19 year old, there is a degree of skepticism when she tells me it's not her fault.


It's the NSA backing up your files for you, no need to thank them. :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

skillman said:


> Are all the notification off on her apps and e-mail .


She swears its when shes in an area that's not getting 4g and it's in 3G mode is when it's sucking up the data. She has noticed it when she travels down to san diego. We have wi-if here at the house so she shouldn't be using any data then. I use my phone all day long for my business without even caring about what I use and she still uses 4 times the amount my wife and I use combined.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

skillman said:


> Are all the notification off on her apps and e-mail .


I have all my notifications on my phone without using the amount she does.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

The notifications turnd off saved me alot on data plan . I have Verizon service . Have you tryed calling the carrier on what's up .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

skillman said:


> The notifications turnd off saved me alot on data plan . I have Verizon service . Have you tryed calling the carrier on what's up .


She's headed back to college (Delaware) in the morning where the problem doesn't seem to be near as bad. It's only when she comes home. But I will contact Verizon.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> She's headed back to college (Delaware) in the morning where the problem doesn't seem to be near as bad. It's only when she comes home. But I will contact Verizon.


Facetime with the boyfriend?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

iphones are notorious for using much more data than the other devices out there. part of the reason is siri.
http://lifehacker.com/5957947/how-t...rtphones-cellular-data-without-your-knowledge


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> iphones are notorious for using much more data than the other devices out there. part of the reason is siri.
> http://lifehacker.com/5957947/how-to-figure-out-which-apps-are-using-your-smartphones-cellular-data-without-your-knowledge


That's very helpful, thanks!


----------



## kbenz (Jul 1, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Facetime with the boyfriend?


Facetime here on verizon only works when yer on WiFi


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

kbenz said:


> Facetime here on verizon only works when yer on WiFi


It shouldn't. That ended a while back. You should be good to go now.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

AT&T iPhones here- no FaceTime without wi-fi.


----------



## kbenz (Jul 1, 2013)

I haven't tried in a while. was tryin to show my brother something on a carburetor. It wouldn't work so I sent pics


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> AT&T iPhones here- no FaceTime without wi-fi.


You must be on 3G with them. As far as I know they also activated facetime over cellular on LTE.


----------



## kbenz (Jul 1, 2013)

3g here


----------

